# Springfield XD .45 ACP



## T-Rizz (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm set on purchasing the Springfield XD .45ACP

I'm just unsure whether I like the 2 tone stainless steel or the all black polymer or not. There is about a $50 difference in price and I know that its all personal preference. So I was just wondering which one everyone prefers. 

2 tone stainless?
all black?

Also this is a home protection and range use only gun, not concealing or carrying, so should I go with the 4" barrel or the 5"?

Thanks


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

Your right about the personal preference, and I went with the XD.45C in the stainless/green trim. It isn't for everyone, but I like the combination. I went with stainless for rust prevention and less noticable wear on the side of the slide from my Kydex holster. I am perfectly happy shooting with the 4" barrel, but it might be interesting to research some balistics data to see if the extra inch makes a difference performance wise. I would also guess that the extra weight out front might help, but I don't notice any difference when I shoot my friend's 5" 1911. (Maybe not a direct comparison, but it is the only type gun I have shot that had a 5" barrel.)

Hopefully someone with some data and some experience with both models you are asking about can chime in and be more help than I can, really you can't go wrong with any of the choices listed.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I owned two XDs, one of which was a Bi-Tone. Yes, it is personal preference and I preferred the look of the Bi-Tone models. I would go this route, especially if there's only a $50 difference for the rust protection and stronger finish (as mentioned above).

If it's only a home defense and range gun, why would you go with anything BUT the 5" (tactical)? There's really no reason to go with a shorter barrel in this setting, IMO.


----------



## SARGeek (Oct 28, 2009)

*All black 5" XD 45ACP*

I specified ACP above since you can get it in the GAP too.

I love the 5" and it's probably one of the most comfortable handguns I've ever shot. The extra inch out the front probably does more for balance than ballistics with most modern factory ammo but it's nice with my reloads.

What it comes down to is what works for you. You'll hear this over and over on this and other forums because it's true. We can tell you what works for us (and will do so at the drop of a hat, just watch!) but that may or may not be what will work for you.

The stainless has the advantage of the finish durability as mentioned and some folks like the look. I like my guns to be either blued, black, or wood tones but that's a personal preference and has no basis in performance. I owned more stainless guns when I lived in FL because I didn't want to have to clean every gun I owned weekly whether it had been shot or not. No so much an issue now that I'm back in CO.

Pick it up; does it feel comfortable in your hand? Does it "point" naturally? Is the weight comfortable for you to handle? Does the balance promote good control of the weapon? Ask yourself these things when you're handling a prospective gun. You mentioned home defense but if that is the intended use you want to get something you'll have fun shooting so you get in the practice you need with it.

As I said above, I love my XD45 in the 5" and it's black. I will say that I tend to be a "utility" kind of guy when buying gear and color typically falls well down on the importance scale. Materials considerations, have their place though and if you're in a humid area the point on stainless is a good one.

SG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought my XDm in 9mm.

Even though I bought the all black - my favorite is the two tone.










I added the Crimson Trace Laser too.

Good luck in finding your gun.

:smt1099


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

I own a XD 45 tactical with the 5" barrel. Besides being a great and reliable shooter at the range, it sits in my bedside table as my home protection handgun. I chose the 5" barrel because i would never be carrying it, it is mainly a range gun. Oh, and i chose the all black......would have preferred the 2-tone stainless, but the all black is what they had and the price was right.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well............
I like the two tone over the all black, but have never seen the two tone in any gun stores.
Only in magazines. I have a couple pistols I want to have the slides re done and am thinking of having them done up so the pistol comes out two tone.
The all black is better for the element of surprise when it comes time to draw on an attacker.
Specially at night.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I just bought my XDm two days ago and I too like the 2 tone better.

But at the time I bought my gun it was on sale and they didn't have it in two tone at any price.

It seems that I seen posts of people getting their slides redone from black to stainless for a reasonable price.

I just can't remember where.

Any body know??

:smt1099


----------



## T-Rizz (Nov 4, 2009)

Well I finally did it! I bought the Springfield XD .45 ACP 4" in 2 tone. Stainless steel and black. LOVE IT. So happy my my first ever gun purchase. Thanks for all the help and advice!


----------

